# Wie befestigt man Holz auf  einer Teichmauer?



## animei (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab an meinem gemauerten Schwimmteich eine Stelle, an der die Mauer nicht unter Wasser liegt.
Damit der Folie nichts passiert und natürlich auch wegen der Optik wurde damals Ufermatte aufgeklebt.
Ein Bewachsen der Ufermatte war nicht zwingend angestrebt, ließ sich aber natürlich nicht vermeiden.
Vor allem __ Moos und __ Binsen hatten sich angesiedelt, schön sah es nicht mehr aus.

Also hab ich mich heute mal drangemacht, alles mit der Spachtel zu entfernen. Da die Binsen aber zum Teil auch unter der Ufermatte verwurzelt sind, werden sie wohl bald wieder kommen. Von den zig Maden, Würmern, Larven oder was auch immer, die unter dem Moos zum Vorschein kamen, will ich gar nicht reden.

Nun hab ich mir überlegt, die Ufermatte ganz wegzunehmen und stattdessen ein Brett oder Dielen auf einer kleinen Unterkonstruktion dort anzubringen. Da das ganze begehbar sein soll, müsste die Unterkonstruktion, 3-4 kleine Querbalken, auf die das Brett oder die Dielen dann aufgeschraubt werden, natürlich gut befestigt werden. Und genau das ist mein Problem, ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie man auf einem gemauerte Teichrand Bretter anbringt, ohne die Folie durchlöchern zu müssen. Irgendetwas zum "Anklemmen" müsste es doch geben, ähnlich einer Schraubzwinge.


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anita,

mit 3-4 Schrauben durch die Folie *könnte* es gehen - hab dir mal ne Skizze gemacht - was meinen die Anderen ?

 

und immer gut mit der schwarzen Pampe (innotec) abdichten


----------



## Michael H (4. Juli 2014)

Morsche

Das Problem ist ja das er keine Löcher in die Folie machen will .
Hätte das aber auch ähnlich gelöst , einfach eine Lattung auf die Mauer und die mit Schrauben befestigt .

Leider mußt du da auch wieder durch die Folie .

Vielleicht würde auch gutes Doppelseitiges Klebe Band funktionieren . Unter die Latung und darauf dann aufbauen .


----------



## groecamp (4. Juli 2014)

wenn du es ähnlich machen willst wie mit Schraubzwingen, dann lass dir aus Vierkantstahl ein U schweißen mit unten je 2 löcher und eine Mutter draufgeschweißt.... dann kannst du mit Gewindestangen oder den passenden Schrauben diese U fixieren....


----------



## animei (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen. 
Auf die Idee, das ganze direkt von oben zu verschrauben, bin ich gar nicht gekommen, obwohl das ja in dem Fall gar kein Problem wäre, da der Wasserstand nie über diese Stelle geht.

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal die Absicht, die 3 unter Wasser liegenden Mauern mit Holz abzudecken, aber da waren mir Löcher durch die Folie dann doch zu
riskant. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich das noch im Hinterkopf.


----------



## samorai (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anita!
Meinen Vorrednern kann ich da gar nicht zustimmen, nie und nimmer nicht durch die Folie bohren es geht auch ohne Bohrungen.Unterkonstruktion wie ein *Z* bauen, den schrägen Strich in der Mitte denkst Du dir als senkrechte. Auf den unteren waagerechten Strich montierst Du Bretter, die mit Gewichte sprich Steine gehalten werden.So kannst Du oben Bretter montieren die nicht aufschwimmen. Keine Verletzung der Folie durch bohren.
Kommst Du damit klar oder soll ich ne Skizze machen?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## samorai (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Anita!
Es geht auch ohne Bohrungen, die Unterkonstruktion muss wie ein *Z* aussehen, der Strich in der Mitte  mußt Du dir als Senkrechte vorstellen. Auf den unteren waagerechte montierst Du Bretter und legst Gewichte darauf(steine) somit ist es gesichert gegen aufschwimmen.

Gruß Ron !


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Juli 2014)

Oberkannte Einschahlen. Beton drauf, paar Eisen da rein. Möglicherweise Dübel gleich einstecken oder Gewindestangen. Dann kann man soviel Holz drauf schrauben bis das ganze aufschwimmt.


----------



## animei (6. Juli 2014)

Also mit Beton und Eisen möchte ich dieses kleine Problem nun wirklich nicht lösen. Da lass ich dann lieber die Ufermatte liegen. Auch die Standfestigkeit des mit Steinen beschwerten Z überzeugt mich nicht so richtig.

Meine Idee sind im Moment 3-4 kleine aus Holz gebastelte U-Formen, in der Breite knapp bemessen, damit ich sie mit der Öffnung nach unten mehr oder weniger auf die Mauer klemmen und darauf meine Bretter verschrauben kann.

Auch wenn die rechts und links in den Teich bzw. Pflanzenbereich laufenden Seitenteile der U-Formen je nach Wasserstand mal einige Zentimeter unter Wasser liegen sollten, kann ich mir ein Aufschwimmen der kompletten Konstruktion nicht vorstellen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2014)

Nachdem die Mauerkrone ja über Wasser liegt,
würde ich das verkehrte U ganz einfach aus DREI Brettern realisieren.
Wenn die senkrechten Bretter so angeordnet sind,
dass die Stammmitte von der Mauer wegzeigt,
klemmt sich die Konstruktion selbsttätig fest.


----------



## animei (20. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wenn die senkrechten Bretter so angeordnet sind, dass die Stammmitte von der Mauer wegzeigt,


Das musst Du mir genauer erklären. Wo ist denn bei einem Brett die Stammmitte ?


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Anita,

bitte schau Dir das Brett mal an.
Auf dem Bild ist die 'Stammmitte' des Brettes unten.

Unter Witterungseinflüssen verformt sich ein Brett, es wird "rund" und zwar von der Stammmitte weg.

Alle 3(!) Bretter müssen so zusammengeschraubt (und/oder wasserfest verleimt) werden, dass die 'Stammmitte' nach außen zeigt.
Dieses "U" muss genau auf die Mauer passen, es darf an den seitlichen Brettern nicht viel Luft zur Mauer sein.

Durch die Verformung klemmt sich diese Konstruktion fest, wie Peter schon geschrieben hat.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## animei (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für die Erklärung. Ich hatte mir fast schon gedacht, dass es etwas mit der Verformung des Holzes zu tun haben muss.


----------

